# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  امیدی ندارم ، چه کنم ؟

## محسن حاجیان

سلام 
من تا الان خیلی برنامه ریزی و .... کردم ولی نتوسنتم انجامش بدم 
ارزو دارم روزی بتونم از وقتم به درستی استفاده کنم ،،، نمیگم همش درس بخونم ، ورزش برای تندرستی ، عبادت برای اخرت و ....
یعنی از زمانی که در دست دارم بهترین استفاده رو بکنم ،،،
دازم دیوونه میشم ،،، نمیتونم ،،، از این طرف هم به بیماری خودارضایی الوده هستم ( خواهشا حذف نکنید ، این هم خودش به بیماری هستش : (  ،،، ) ،،، یعنی از هر طرف دارم نابود میشم ،،، ترو خدا کسی هست که تجربه خوبی داشته باشه یا مشاور باشه 
خواهشا کمکم کنید ،،،

----------


## drmoslem

یه کار میگم اگه شرایطش رو داری و کسی در نظر داری حتما انجام بده اگه نه راه حل های دیگه 
اگه وضع مالی خوبی داری سن 23 به بالا هم داری به فکر ازدواج باش
مشکل بعدی شما اینه که نباید تنها باشی یکی دائم باید شما رو چک کنه 
اونم بیماری نیست یه عادته

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام 
> من تا الان خیلی برنامه ریزی و .... کردم ولی نتوسنتم انجامش بدم 
> ارزو دارم روزی بتونم از وقتم به درستی استفاده کنم ،،، نمیگم همش درس بخونم ، ورزش برای تندرستی ، عبادت برای اخرت و ....
> یعنی از زمانی که در دست دارم بهترین استفاده رو بکنم ،،،
> دازم دیوونه میشم ،،، نمیتونم ،،، از این طرف هم به بیماری خودارضایی الوده هستم ( خواهشا حذف نکنید ، این هم خودش به بیماری هستش : (  ،،، ) ،،، یعنی از هر طرف دارم نابود میشم ،،، ترو خدا کسی هست که تجربه خوبی داشته باشه یا مشاور باشه و ای دی تلگـرامش رو بهم بده که باهاش کار دارم ، 
> ای دی تلگرام من : mh_mh1
> خواهشا کمکم کنید ،،، 
> ممنون میشم تو تلگرام فقط پاسخ بدید


این ها رو داشته باشید :


راه زندگی 2 سعی داره تلنگرهایی کاتوره ای در مورد اعتیاد مخرب به مقوله خودارضایی (استمنا/استشها) بزنه که متاسفانه شیوع زیادی در بین جوانان پاک سرشت کشورمون داره
(تابستان92)


دانلود راه زندگی 2



به سمت حرفه ای شدن (2) ادامه بحث انحرافات فکری_جنسی و مقوله قدرت دادن زنجیره های شیطانی به طور غیرمستقیم هست (نقش هدایت گری و وظیفه ما)


دانلود به سمت حرفه ای شدن (2)

کلاس ها و دوره های ترک خودارضایی هم در تهران بلوار کشاورز مرکز بهداشت روان دانشگاه تهران داریم از 20 فروردین تا نیمه شعبان 
استاد افشار هم اونجا مدرس هست و کلاسا رایگانه

----------


## محسن حاجیان

من تهران نیستم 
 :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Dr. Ali

> سلام 
> من تا الان خیلی برنامه ریزی و .... کردم ولی نتوسنتم انجامش بدم 
> ارزو دارم روزی بتونم از وقتم به درستی استفاده کنم ،،، نمیگم همش درس بخونم ، ورزش برای تندرستی ، عبادت برای اخرت و ....
> یعنی از زمانی که در دست دارم بهترین استفاده رو بکنم ،،،
> دازم دیوونه میشم ،،، نمیتونم ،،، از این طرف هم به بیماری خودارضایی الوده هستم ( خواهشا حذف نکنید ، این هم خودش به بیماری هستش : (  ،،، ) ،،، یعنی از هر طرف دارم نابود میشم ،،، ترو خدا کسی هست که تجربه خوبی داشته باشه یا مشاور باشه و ای دی تلگـرامش رو بهم بده که باهاش کار دارم ، 
> ای دی تلگرام من : mh_mh1
> خواهشا کمکم کنید ،،، 
> ممنون میشم تو تلگرام فقط پاسخ بدید


*سلام
ب این سایت سر بزن مطالبش کمکت میکنه

مرکز نزدیکی به خدا*

----------


## dorsa20

امید رکن اصلی زندگیه اگه نبود ینی نیستی قبول کن که نیستی..وقتی هستی پس امید داری

----------


## Dr. Ali

> امید رکن اصلی زندگیه اگه نبود ینی نیستی قبول کن که نیستی..وقتی هستی پس امید داری


*
امید به تنهایی کافی نیس
امید + تلاش
*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من تهران نیستم


اون سخنرانی ها رو گوش بدید 
خود ارضایی باعث افسردگی میشه و افسردگی هم نا امیدی میاره . البته ترکش هم کار سختی نیست . از همین امروز شروع کنید ...

----------


## ata.beheshti

داداش باید بخای تا بشه... ：)

----------


## dorsa20

> *
> امید به تنهایی کافی نیس
> امید + تلاش*


لازمه تلاش امیده..........علت امید معلول تلاش

----------


## zaniarsobhani

داداش روزانه صلوات بزن

----------


## drmoslem

دوستان نمیشه این حس رو برا ایشون به سرعت حذف کرد 
باید یه جایگزین داشته باشه 
من بهترین پیشنهاد دادم ازدواج
ولی اگه در مراحل اعتیاد باشی نمیتونی یکباره ترکش کنی باید اروم اروم ترکش کنی میشه 
ولی پیشنهاد منو در فکرش باش

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام 
> من تا الان خیلی برنامه ریزی و .... کردم ولی نتوسنتم انجامش بدم 
> ارزو دارم روزی بتونم از وقتم به درستی استفاده کنم ،،، نمیگم همش درس بخونم ، ورزش برای تندرستی ، عبادت برای اخرت و ....
> یعنی از زمانی که در دست دارم بهترین استفاده رو بکنم ،،،
> دازم دیوونه میشم ،،، نمیتونم ،،، از این طرف هم به بیماری خودارضایی الوده هستم ( خواهشا حذف نکنید ، این هم خودش به بیماری هستش : (  ،،، ) ،،، یعنی از هر طرف دارم نابود میشم ،،، ترو خدا کسی هست که تجربه خوبی داشته باشه یا مشاور باشه و ای دی تلگـرامش رو بهم بده که باهاش کار دارم ، 
> ای دی تلگرام من : mh_mh1
> خواهشا کمکم کنید ،،، 
> ممنون میشم تو تلگرام فقط پاسخ بدید


ببین داداش گلم
برای رهایی از خود ارضایی فکرتو مشغول چیزای دیگه کن تحرک جسمی و ورزش باعث میشه کمتر خود ارضایی کنی 
اگه توی خونده تنها بودی بزن بیرون خودتو با ی چیز دیگه مشغول کن
روی دستت ی ضرب در بزن و هر روز با خودکار پررنگش کن تا همیشه جلوی چشت باشه و قولی که ب خودت داددی یادت نره 
هر چیزی که باعث میشه بری سمتش رو حذف کن حالا ی سایته ، فیلمه ،یا هر چی 
امیدتم هیچ وقتت از دست نده 
به خودت مطمئن باش 
نگو یکباره میذارمش کنار 
بگو مثلا یک ماه خودمو کنترل میکنم
بعد از یک ماه خود ب خود میبینی که دیگه تمیل چندانی نداری بری سمتش و رفع میشه 
ولی اگه بگی دیگه تمومه و نمیکنم وقتی بعد از دو ماه میری سمتش میگی من شکست خوردم و نتونستم 
قدمهای کوچیک بردار تا حتی اگه شکست هم میخوری کوچیک باشه و اعتماد ب نفست رو از دست ندی
امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمک کنم

----------


## a.z.s

> دوستان نمیشه این حس رو برا ایشون به سرعت حذف کرد 
> باید یه جایگزین داشته باشه 
> من بهترین پیشنهاد دادم ازدواج
> ولی اگه در مراحل اعتیاد باشی نمیتونی یکباره ترکش کنی باید اروم اروم ترکش کنی میشه 
> ولی پیشنهاد منو در فکرش باش


داداش ازدواج شرایط داریه 
قاقالیلی نمیخری که بحث ی عمر زندگیه الکی که نیس

----------


## dorsa20

برادر همون حرف من عاغا امید ندارید ینی نیستید..پس حالا که هستید ینی امید دارید این افکار منفیو بذارید دم در کوچه گربه بیاد ببره

----------


## AmirAria

> داداش ازدواج شرایط داریه 
> قاقالیلی نمیخری که بحث ی عمر زندگیه الکی که نیس


حرف اینو گوش کن این دکتره  :Yahoo (4): 
درود دکتر امیر منصورم :Yahoo (4): 

حالا یه چیزی خوب شد بنده خدا گفت توی تلگرام جوابشو بدید همه دارید اینجا میگید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## drmoslem

> داداش ازدواج شرایط داریه 
> قاقالیلی نمیخری که بحث ی عمر زندگیه الکی که نیس


من گفتم اگه شرایطش داره 
اتفاقا ازدواج در سن کم خیلی بهتره اینو برو از متخصصین سوال بپرس 
بعد شما خودت نمی تونی چرا فکر میکنی بقیه شرایط ازدواج ندارن

----------


## dorsa20

> من گفتم اگه شرایطش داره 
> اتفاقا ازدواج در سن کم خیلی بهتره اینو برو از متخصصین سوال بپرس 
> بعد شما خودت نمی تونی چرا فکر میکنی بقیه شرایط ازدواج ندارن


از کجا میدونید نمیتونن؟؟؟؟

----------


## drmoslem

> از کجا میدونید نمیتونن؟؟؟؟


اگه میتونست که موضع نمیگرفت اصلا ایشون من بگم روزه میگه شبه ایشون تو ضد شدن با من  ....ید طولانی داره

----------


## a.z.s

> من گفتم اگه شرایطش داره 
> اتفاقا ازدواج در سن کم خیلی بهتره اینو برو از متخصصین سوال بپرس 
> بعد شما خودت نمی تونی چرا فکر میکنی بقیه شرایط ازدواج ندارن


من نمیتونم 3میلیون جوون مجردم نمیتونن؟
حوصله ندارام باتو بحث کنم 
اخه یکی نیس بهت بگه اگه میتونست ازدواج کنه دیگه چرا سوال میپرسید ازت عقلش به اون چیزا میرسه ولی حتما شرایطش مناسب نیس
نقلم نگیر
البته گفتنش فایده نداره نقل میگیری ولی دیگه جواب نمیدم

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> داداش ازدواج شرایط داریه 
> قاقالیلی نمیخری که بحث ی عمر زندگیه الکی که نیس


قدیما که 17-19 سالگی ازدواج میکردن مگه بد بود ازدواجشون ؟ ازدواج های الان پایدار تره یا اون موقع ؟ اینقد سخت نگیرید باو ، هم پسر و هم دختر دارن پیش خانواده خودشون زندگی میکنن و خرج زندگیشون بر گردن خانوادست . اگه  خانواده ها به جای سنگ انداختن همون مقدار پولی که ماهانه خرج بچشون میکنن رو بدن به خودشون تا یه زندگی رو بچرخونن وضع فرهنگی کشور عالی میشه . 
دختر و پسری که حاظرن 6 - 12 سال تو خوابگاه دانشجویی زندگی کنن حاظر نیستن توی یه خونه ی حتی کوچیک کنار هم زندگی کنن ؟

----------


## dorsa20

> اگه میتونست که موضع نمیگرفت اصلا ایشون من بگم روزه میگه شبه ایشون تو ضد شدن با من  ....ید طولانی داره




موضعی نگرفتن به هیچ عنوان...کمکی منطقی کردن اسمش شد موضع گیری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## a.z.s

> قدیما که 17-19 سالگی ازدواج میکردن مگه بد بود ازدواجشون ؟ ازدواج های الان پایدار تره یا اون موقع ؟ اینقد سخت نگیرید باو ، هم پسر و هم دختر دارن پیش خانواده خودشون زندگی میکنن و خرج زندگیشون بر گردن خانوادست . اگه  خانواده ها به جای سنگ انداختن همون مقدار پولی که ماهانه خرج بچشون میکنن رو بدن به خودشون تا یه زندگی رو بچرخونن وضع فرهنگی کشور عالی میشه . 
> دختر و پسری که حاظرن 6 - 12 سال تو خوابگاه دانشجویی زندگی کنن حاظر نیستن توی یه خونه ی حتی کوچیک کنار هم زندگی کنن ؟


اینجا ایران 
سال 2016 میلادی
1395 شمسی 
با واقعیات حرف بزن داداش من
اگه حاضر بودن که الان اینهمه مجرد نداشتیم

----------


## Amin97

گذشته از هر علاقه ای که داری سعی کن خودتو به درس و علم علاقه مند کنی نه فقط واسه ی کنکور بلکه واسه ی آیندت 
با ارزوی موفقیت برای شما دوست عزیز

----------


## drmoslem

> موضعی نگرفتن به هیچ عنوان...کمکی منطقی کردن اسمش شد موضع گیری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


شما ازدواج نکنید 
بشنید تا موهاتون بشه مثل دندوناتون 
من گفتم در فکرش باش 
مگه ازدواج بده 
شما یه جوری بحث میکنی که ازدواج گناهه
ازدواج خیلی خوبه با کسی که عاشقش باشی بقیه حله پول هم حل میشه 
شما مشکلتون اینه که عاشق نیستید

----------


## Amin97

در ضمن دروبر آدمهای درس خون و موفق بگرد و ارتباط داشته باش نه با یه مشت آدم دو قرون نیرز بی خود

----------


## Amin97

> راست میگید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟پس میرم عاشق میشم....شاعر میگه ........مجنون لیلی بی خبر در کوچه های در به در مست و پریشونو خرااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااب ..هر ارزو ....
> 
> برادر فکر کنم شما بیش از حد عاشقی...
> 
> من فعلا از عشق چیزی نمیدونم و نمیخوامم بدونم....


فعلا ادامه تحصیل بده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## drmoslem

> من کلا تو امور مربوط به اون چیزی که  ایشون میگن خنگم از بس درس خوندنم


چند سال درس خوندی به نظرت خیلی درس خوندی ؟
منظور نگیری ها 
منظوری نداشتم

----------


## Amin97

> من کلا تو امور مربوط به اون چیزی که  ایشون میگن خنگم از بس درس خوندنم


دشمنتون خنگه  :Yahoo (1): 
اتفاقا شمایی که داری کسب دانش میکنی از خیلی از دخترای به درد نخوری که تو این شبکه های اجتماعی ولن و هویت ایرانیشونو از دست دادن واسه این جامعه مفید ترین .شما باید نسل ایندرو بسازی انسان با ازدواج مقامی به دست نمیاره

----------


## AuFbAU

سلام
کانون ترک

این انجمن ترک خود ارضایی هست
به خدا ذی نفع نیستم فقط گفتم شاید به این بنده خدا کمک کنم و مشکلش ان شا الله حل بشه

----------


## drmoslem

> شما که از زندگی بنده خبر ندارید و نمیدونید که تفریحاتم چی بوده لطفا قضاوت نفرمایید......خواهش میکنم چون چیزی نمیدونید.......................


من قضاوت نکردم 
گفتم در فکر ازدواج باشه 
اتفاقا از حالا در فکر ازدواج باشه خیلی خوبه یه دختر خوبی برا خودش پیدا میکنه بالاخره 
اونم انقدر دختر خوب هست که با هر شرایطی که ایشون داشته باشه میسازه 
همه که پر افاده نیستن

----------


## drmoslem

> منظور؟


منظور نداشتم 
ولی کلا توقعات رو اگه بیاریم پایین خیلی راحت میشه زندگی تشکیل داد 
خیلی ها با یه شرایطی زندگی تشکیل دادن 
چرا جای دوری بریم همین داداش من هیچی نداشت با 500 هزار تومن ازدواج کرد حالا به جایی رسیده که فکرش هم نمیکرد کافیه عاشق بشی بقیه حله
 خدا کریمه

----------


## drmoslem

> برادرم من به زور که نمیشه عاشق شد آخه ..............


فکر تشکیل زندگی باشه 
عاشق هم میشه کافیه فکرش باشه 
اونو من تضمین میکنم 
مشکل اینه که فکرش درگیر چیزای دیگه است

----------


## dorsa20

> فکر تشکیل زندگی باشه 
> عاشق هم میشه کافیه فکرش باشه 
> اونو من تضمین میکنم 
> مشکل اینه که فکرش درگیر چیزای دیگه است


دقت کردید بنده خدا آف شد؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## drmoslem

دوستان فکر نکید ازدواج کنید دیگه درس نمیشه خوند 
اونی مرده اونی خانومه که همه چیز رو به جا انجام بده و به موقع 
یه کار رو به بهانه دیگری انجام نده زندیگیشو باخته 
شاید تحصیلات تا 50 سالگی واسه یکی ادامه داشته باشه پس نباید ازدواج کنه 
من خیلی ها میشناسم دیپلم داشتن ازدواج کردن الان دکترا دارن 
بچه دارن /خوشحال هستن /شاد هستن /نسل خودشون رو ادامه دادن /اموخته های خودشون رو به بچه هاشون انتقال دادن /باعث افتخار شدن /و لذت دنیا و اخرت میبرن/تازه در هنگام پیری به هیچ عنوان افسرده نمیشن /دورشون شلوغه همیشه/بچه هایی دارن که با افکار خودشون پرورش دادن /و قطعا در هنگام سختی کمکشون میکنن 
ولی بر عکسش هم سراغ دارم که به بهانه یه چیزی دیگری رو ول کردن میتونم بگم همهشون افسرده هستن

----------


## -Morteza-

بنا بر پیشنهاد تعدادی از دوستان و حسب  فرمایش حجت الاسلام  داستانپور، از این به بعد  سعی بر این است که به منظور  دسترسی راحت تر مخاطبان به موضوعات و سوالات  شایع و مبتلا به، متن سوال  وجواب ها و پاسخ به شبهات در قسمت مقالات نیز درج شوند.


 سلام حاج آقا من مبطلا به گناه استمنا هستم، حاج آقا من نمیخوام از خدا  دور بشم.من نمیخوام گناه کنم اما ارادم خیلی سست شده تورو خدا به دادم  برسید

 همین که نسبت به حلال و حرام الهی دغدغه مند هستید، لطفی است از  جانب خدای متعال. ولی این دغدغه باید تبدیل به یک موتور حرکت شود برای ترک  این مسئله، نه این که فقط در حد یک سوهان روح باقی بماند و دائم خودتان را  سرزنش کنید که وای چرا من چنین و چنان هستم. پس با توکل به خدا و توسل به  ائمه و استمداد از این بزرگواران عزم خود را جزم کرده و با اراده ای جدی  تصمیم بگیرید که به طور کلی آنرا ترک کنید. شما گفته اید که گاهی دو یا سه  هفته انجام نمی دهید، پس همانطور هم می توانید کلا ترک کنید. به شرط اینکه  واقعا بخواهید و بعضی لوازم این کار را فراهم کنید، که عبارتند از :

 1 _ سعی کنید ارتباطتان را با جلسات هفتگی به هیچ عنوان قطع نکنید.

 2 _ دوستان مومن و معتقدی برای خودتان انتخاب کرده و با آنها رفت و آمد داشته باشید.

 3 _ در صورت امکان در فعالیت های هیئت شرکت کرده و در این راستا تلاش کنید.

 4 _ حداقل روزی یک مرتبه نماز تان را در مسجد و به جماعت بخوانید و مابقی نمازها را سعی کنید اول وقت باشد.

 5 _ در مورد آسیب ها و ضرر های این کار بیشتر مطالعه نمایید.

 6 _ دائم به خودتان یادآوری کنید که همانطور که یک هفته می توانید این کار را ترک کنید، پس یک هفته یک هفته هم می توانید.

 7 _ گوشی موبایل ، کامپیوتر و ... را از عکس ها، فیلم ها و صحنه های تحریک آمیز کاملا پاک نمایید.

 8 _ با یک برنامه ریزی، ساعات روز خود را پر کرده و از بیکار بودن به شدت بپرهیزید.

 9 _ به هیچ وجه خلوت های طولانی نداشته باشید، حتی اگر در منزل و داخل  اتاق خودتان هستید. سعی کنید درب اتاق را باز گذاشته و یا مطالعه و فعالیت  خودتان را در سالن عمومی انجام دهید. باز هم تاکید می کنم از خلوت و تنهایی  بپرهیزید.

 10 _ به محض اینکه احساس می کنید دارید وسوسه می شوید، فضای خودتان را  تغییر دهید و به یک مکان عمومی بروید. در شروع وسوسه، خیلی راحت میتوان  مقابله کرد، ولی اگر به مراحل نهایی رسید کمی سخت تر می شود. اگر چه باز هم  میتوان تن به چنین کاری نداد.به طور مثال اگر شما مشغول به انجام این کار  باشید و ناگهان صدای پای پدرتان را بشنوید که دارد وارد اتاقتان می شود،  آیا ادامه می دهید یا ترک می کنید و سریع خودتان را جمع و جور می کنید؟  بنده از ده ها نفر که مبتلا به این عمل بودند پرسیدم، همگی گفتند که سریع  دست از این کار میکشیم. هیچ کدام نگفتند که ما که توان ترک آن را نداریم.  پس می نشینیم تا پدرمان بیاید و ما را در آن وضعیت ببیند. این قضیه نشان می  دهد که طرف اگر اراده کند می تواند که با این وسوسه ها مقابله کرده و حتی  در بالاترین سطح آن، دست از این کار بکشد.

 11 _ برای حمام رفتن خودتان زمان محدودی مشخص کرده و مقید باشید در آن  چند دقیقه حتما استحمام خودتان را انجام دهید و داخل حمام هم به هیچ وجه  برهنه برهنه نشوید.

 12 _ از ارتباط با افرادی که شما را تشویق به این کار کرده و یا این رفتار خودشان را تعریف و تحسین می کنند به شدت پرهیز کنید.

 13 _ از قرار گرفتن در موقعیت های تحریک آمیز، مثل دیدن بعضی فیلم ها،  شنیدن بعضی حرف ها، خواندن بعضی کتاب ها یا پیامک ها و ... اجتناب کنید.

 14 _ دائم به خودتان یادآوری کنید که در مسیر پاک شدن از این اعتیاد  هستید و هر روز به خودتان تلقین کنید که می توانید، چون انسانید. یک انسان  هر چه اراده کند انجام می دهد. هر روز هم که موفق بودید و پاک ماندید، سجده  شکر کرده و از خدا تشکر کنید و در عین حال خودتان را هم تشویق کنید. این  تشویق می تواند زبانی باشد، می تواند با خرید یک خوراکی مورد علاقه خودتان  برای خودتان و ... .

 15 _ دائم به خودتان تذکر دهید که ترک این کار مساوی است با آثار مثبتش  مثل احساس آرامش و معنویت، سلامت جسمی و روانی، جلب رضایت خدا و امام زمان و  ... . و عدم ترک آن و ادامه این رفتار مساوی است با اضطراب و تشویش، احساس  گناه، مشکلات جسمی و روانی، آسیب ها یی که بعد از ازدواج افراد مبتلا و  معتاد با آن مواجه شده و چه بسا باعث به هم خوردن زندگی مشترکشان می شود،  دور شدن از خدا و اهل بیت و ... . دائم شیرینی روزی که کاملا ترک کرده اید و  یک فرد پاک پاک هستید را تصور کنید که چقدر احساس زیبا و دلچسبی دارید،  چقدر سبک و نورانی شده اید. و همواره خودتان را در آن موقعیت ببینید که به  طور کامل ترک کرده اید و در محضر خدای متعال نشسته اید و می گویید خدایا  متشکرم که کمکم کردی تا پاک شوم. و این لحظه غرور آفرین و زیبا را درک کنم.  و بدانید که تا آن نقطه فاصله زیادی ندارید.

 16 _ اگر خدای نکرده جایی دچار لغزش شدید، سریعا توبه کرده و جبران  کنید. نمازهایتان را بهتر بخوانید، به پدر و مادرتان احترام بیشتری  بگذارید، به خلق خدا احسان و محبت بیشتر ی نشان دهید. مواظب باشید شیطان به  شما نگوید حالا که دچار لغزش شدم پس دیگر امیدی به من نیست و با این توجیه  تن به انجام این کار بدهید. بدانید شما هیچ راهی ندارید مگر ترک این عادت،  پس هرچه زودتر بهتر.

 17 _ سوره ناس و فلق را زیاد بخوانید و ذکر لا اله الا الله را هم زیاد بگویید و سعی کنید دائم الوضو باشید.

 18 _ از پوشیدن لباسهای تنگ و چسبان و خوردن غذاهای مقوی قوه جنسی مثل  پیاز، موز،شیرینی ها و ... خودداری کنید. موهای زیر شکمتان را هم زود به  زود ازاله و کوتاه نکنید، اشکالی ندارد در این سن موهای زیر شکمتان بلند  باشد.

 19 _ یاد مرگ، آخرت، حساب و کتاب و لحظات تنهایی بعد از مرگ، شهوت ها را در دل می میراند. پس گاهی اوقات به آنها بیندیشید.

 20 _ بنده راهکارهای فوق را در همین چند ماه اخیر به ده ها نفر ارائه  کردم و اکثر آنها بعد از دو یا سه ماه پافشاری و عمل به موارد فوق، درمان  شدند. پس بدانید که می توانید و حتما موفق خواهید شد. با توکل به خدا از  همین حالا شروع کنید.


منبع:حجه الاسلام داستانپور - یادداشت ویژه

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> دوستان فکر نکید ازدواج کنید دیگه درس نمیشه خوند 
> اونی مرده اونی خانومه که همه چیز رو به جا انجام بده و به موقع 
> یه کار رو به بهانه دیگری انجام نده زندیگیشو باخته 
> شاید تحصیلات تا 50 سالگی واسه یکی ادامه داشته باشه پس نباید ازدواج کنه 
> من خیلی ها میشناسم دیپلم داشتن ازدواج کردن الان دکترا دارن 
> بچه دارن /خوشحال هستن /شاد هستن /نسل خودشون رو ادامه دادن /اموخته های خودشون رو به بچه هاشون انتقال دادن /باعث افتخار شدن /و لذت دنیا و اخرت میبرن/تازه در هنگام پیری به هیچ عنوان افسرده نمیشن /دورشون شلوغه همیشه/بچه هایی دارن که با افکار خودشون پرورش دادن /و قطعا در هنگام سختی کمکشون میکنن 
> ولی بر عکسش هم سراغ دارم که به بهانه یه چیزی دیگری رو ول کردن میتونم بگم همهشون افسرده هستن


برادر گرامی . با احترام خدمت شما عرض کنم که 
استارتر تاپیک کلاس نهم هستن  :Yahoo (110): 

به نظرم ازدواج یه ذره ، یه کوچولو زود باشه دیگه تو این سن  :Yahoo (79):  فکر نکنم دختری هم تو این سن و سال گیرشون بیاد  :Yahoo (110): 

سوالی مهم در مورد اینده ام !!!

----------


## drmoslem

> برادر گرامی . با احترام خدمت شما عرض کنم که 
> استارتر تاپیک کلاس نهم هستن 
> 
> به نظرم ازدواج یه ذره ، یه کوچولو زود باشه دیگه تو این سن  فکر نکنم دختری هم تو این سن و سال گیرشون بیاد 
> 
> سوالی مهم در مورد اینده ام !!!


خوب اول ما گفتیم در فکرش بشه قرا نیست همین حالا ازدواج کنه 
بعد مگه ازدواج در سن 18 سال زوده اصلا زود هم نیست ایشون کنکوری هست پس کلاس نهم هم گمون نکنم باشه حداقل 18 سال داره پس فکر ازدواج بودن خیلی هم خوبه 
تازه بزرگان ما در سن کم ازدواج کردن و اونها الگوی ما هستن نه فرهنگ جامعه محدودیت ها  افکار ما هستن وگرنه محدودیتی وجود نداره
اصلا همون کلاس نهم سن 15 سال هم از حالا به فکرش باشه بعدا دچار مشکلات بعدی نمیشه

----------


## -Morteza-

> خوب اول ما گفتیم در فکرش بشه قرا نیست همین حالا ازدواج کنه 
> بعد مگه ازدواج در سن 18 سال زوده اصلا زود هم نیست ایشون کنکوری هست پس کلاس نهم هم گمون نکنم باشه حداقل 18 سال داره پس فکر ازدواج بودن خیلی هم خوبه 
> تازه بزرگان ما در سن کم ازدواج کردن و اونها الگوی ما هستن نه فرهنگ جامعه محدودیت ها  افکار ما هستن وگرنه محدودیتی وجود نداره
> اصلا همون کلاس نهم سن 15 سال هم از حالا به فکرش باشه بعدا دچار مشکلات بعدی نمیشه


حاجی اینجور که شما داری نسخه میپیچی 
بچه تا به دنیا اومد اذان تو گوشش گفتن میگی بره ازدواج کنه و بفکرش باشه

الان فکر اینچیزا نباید باشه
الان فکر درس باشه
این مسائلم که پیش اومده کمی تا قسمتی با وضعیت جامعه طبیعیه...
ماهواره.... نت .... فیلم ... سایت

دیگه مثل نقل و نبات ریخته

طرف سر کلاس میشینه فیلم میبینه ...

مشکل ما از آموزشه
مشکل از خانواده هاست که با بچه هاشون رودروایسی دارن و راحت نمیتونن مشکلشون رو بیان کنن

بله...
وگرنه ازدواج برای این که از شر خودارضایی راحت شی رو من 2ریال براش ارزش قائل نیستم
عشق هم چیزی نیست که برای این چیزا پا پیش بزاری بعد عاشق بشی

این عشق نیس

عشق برای این چیزا نیس...

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> خوب اول ما گفتیم در فکرش بشه قرا نیست همین حالا ازدواج کنه 
> بعد مگه ازدواج در سن 18 سال زوده اصلا زود هم نیست ایشون کنکوری هست پس کلاس نهم هم گمون نکنم باشه حداقل 18 سال داره پس فکر ازدواج بودن خیلی هم خوبه 
> تازه بزرگان ما در سن کم ازدواج کردن و اونها الگوی ما هستن نه فرهنگ جامعه محدودیت ها  افکار ما هستن وگرنه محدودیتی وجود نداره
> اصلا همون کلاس نهم سن 15 سال هم از حالا به فکرش باشه بعدا دچار مشکلات بعدی نمیشه


فایل پیوست 52078


برادر گرامی 

الان افراد 18 ساله دغدغه های دیگه ای دارن واقعا نمیشه به این چیزا فکر کرد به نظرتون بعد از کنکور در موردش فکر کردن بهتر نیست  :Yahoo (110): ؟؟

حداقل کنکورش تموم شده میتونه عاشق بشه دیگه  :Yahoo (79):  فقطم به عشقش فکر کنه :Yahoo (15): 

یا حداقل کنکورشو بده بره دانشگاه ازدواج کنه  :Yahoo (76):  آخه یه چیزی هم به نام عُرف جامعه هست که اجازه نمیده یه فرد 15 ساله حتی در صورت وجود شرایط ازدواج کنه  :Yahoo (79): 

در هر صورت خیلی محترمانه من باهاتون مخالفم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## drmoslem

> حاجی اینجور که شما داری نسخه میپیچی 
> بچه تا به دنیا اومد اذان تو گوشش گفتن میگی بره ازدواج کنه و بفکرش باشه
> 
> الان فکر اینچیزا نباید باشه
> الان فکر درس باشه
> این مسائلم که پیش اومده کمی تا قسمتی با وضعیت جامعه طبیعیه...
> ماهواره.... نت .... فیلم ... سایت
> 
> دیگه مثل نقل و نبات ریخته
> ...


شما کنکوری هستی 
دین و زندگی هم خوندی یا خواهی خوند اولین کشش مرد و زن برای ازدواج نیاز جنسی 
اینو من نگفتم تجبربه ثابت کرده و این طوره 
اصلا مگه میشه نیاز جنسی نباشه 
نباشه نسل ما از بین میره 
تو نمیتونی جلوشو بگیری باید براش راه حل بدی 
هرچی شما بگو این کار رو نکن این جز طبیعت ماست 
در ضمن ازدواج برا بر طرف کردنش هم هست

----------


## drmoslem

ایشون نیاز به بلوغ عقلی داره 
که با فکر تشکیل زندگی و زندگی با سعادتی داشتن بهش میرسه
در ضمن دوستان ازدواج میکنن چیکار کنن ؟
شما اول این رو مشخص کنید 
دلایلش رو من تو تایپک های قبلی گفتم پس باید از سنین کم به فکرش بود چه بهتر از همین زمان بلوغ جنسی

----------


## marsad

> امید رکن اصلی زندگیه اگه نبود ینی نیستی قبول کن که نیستی..وقتی هستی پس امید داری


امید آخرین چیزیه که میمیره...

----------


## -Morteza-

> شما کنکوری هستی 
> دین و زندگی هم خوندی یا خواهی خوند اولین کشش مرد و زن برای ازدواج نیاز جنسی 
> اینو من نگفتم تجبربه ثابت کرده و این طوره 
> اصلا مگه میشه نیاز جنسی نباشه 
> نباشه نسل ما از بین میره 
> تو نمیتونی جلوشو بگیری باید براش راه حل بدی 
> هرچی شما بگو این کار رو نکن این جز طبیعت ماست 
> در ضمن ازدواج برا بر طرف کردنش هم هست


مگه میشه مهم نباشه
مهم هست
اما من به عنوان عامل جذب نمیدونمش

حالا دین و زندگی هرچی میخاد بگه.وحی منزل نیس از نظر من...

فقط میخونمش برای کنکور...

----------


## golbargsima

درود
خود ارضایی(ارضای جنسی) 1-2 بار در هفته کاملاً طبیعی است و هیچ اشکالی ندارد در واقع نیاز بدن فرد بالغ می باشد
این مشکلاتی که براتون به وجود اومده به خاطر خود ارضایی نیست بلکه به خاطر دیدتون به خود ارضایی هست، اینکه فکر می کنید گناه است، کثیف است، نجس است، کمبود است و ...
الان علم ثابت کرده که ارضای جنسی برای تنظیم عوامل بیوشیمیایی بدن ضروری است
دخترانی که از سن بلوغ ارضا نمی شوند اغلب در بزگسالی دچار سرد مزاجی می شوند
 فروید ثابت کرد که سرکوب امیال جنسی باعث بیماری های روانی می شود
تاکنون هیچ گونه ضرری به طور مستقیم برای خود ارضایی ثابت نشده است ( این چیز هایی که شما مشاهده می کنید همه در اثر دیدتان به خود ارضایی است، فقط باید دیدتون رو عوض کنید)
شما 18 سالتون هست ، نه اصلا 23 سالتون هست به نظر خودتون، با عقلتون بسنجید درسته که الان برید ازدواج کنید؟ تعداد زیادی از این ازدواج های کم سن و سالی دیدم که عاقبتی جز جدایی نداشته، یک روز برید دم در دادگاه تا خودتون ببینید وضعیت رو !
یک میمون، یک گراز ، یک الاغ، یک ... وقتی به سن بلوغ می رسد به سرعت به دنبال جنس مخالفی می گردد تا جفت گیری کند اما شما چطور این حق را از خودتان می گیرید؟! این جسم بیچاره هم حق دارد چرا آن را آزار می دهید؟
نگویید فلان حجت الاسلام فرموده خوود ارضایی گناه کبیره است، این حجت الاسلام ها که چندین قرن است که خوابشان برده است آخرین بار کی حرفشان درست از آب در آمد که این دومین بارش باشد؟!
من برای خودتان می گویم، خودتان را عذاب ندهید، تفکرتان را درست کنید، ارضا جنسی حق شماست چه از طریق جنس مخالف چه از طریق خود ارضایی.
مقداری خودتان فکر کنید ، یک طرفه حرف کسی را قبول نکنید خداوند عقل را به ما داده که از آن استفاده کنیم نه که بذاریم توی بالاخونه برای قشنگی ...!
90 درصد مردم خود ارضایی می کنند اما در جوامع عقب افتاده دینی انسان ها در حالی که خود ارضایی می کنند گمان می کنند که دارند بدبخت می شوند اما در جوامع اروپایی خود ارضایی یک چیز طبیعی شمرده می شود و یک نوجوان وقتی خود ارضایی می کند احساس غرور می کند و می تواند بدون فکر های مزاحم درس بخواند، و این است که آنها هر روز پیشرفت می کنند و جوانان ما در بدبختی و ذلت نفس فرو می روند(دلیل: تفاوت در طرز تفکر)
دو راه دارید : یکی ارتباط با جنس مخالف و دیگری خود ارضایی که به گمان من در این بازه زمانی راه دوم برای شما بهتر است، حال تصمیم با خودتان است.
شاید تفاوتی به حال من نکند که شما چه تصمیمی می گیرید اما واقعا برایم مهم است که زندگی یکی از هم نوعانم را نجات دهم.
خود ارضایی حق شماست، ارضای جنسی حق شماست، آن را ترک نکنید، کنترل کنید( به اندازه باشد، افراطی نشود)
پ ن: گمان می کنم تاکنون هیچ کدام از راه هایی که ارائه شده کمکی به دوستمان نکرده، از مدیران انجمن درخواست دارم اگر به فکر بچه های ایرانی هستند این پست را حذف  نکنند، یک بار بگذارید ، خواهید دید که نتیجه خواهند گرفت.

----------


## ehsan_yany

> درود
> خود ارضایی(ارضای جنسی) 1-2 بار در هفته کاملاً طبیعی است و هیچ اشکالی ندارد در واقع نیاز بدن فرد بالغ می باشد
> این مشکلاتی که براتون به وجود اومده به خاطر خود ارضایی نیست بلکه به خاطر دیدتون به خود ارضایی هست، اینکه فکر می کنید گناه است، کثیف است، نجس است، کمبود است و ...
> الان علم ثابت کرده که ارضای جنسی برای تنظیم عوامل بیوشیمیایی بدن ضروری است
> دخترانی که از سن بلوغ ارضا نمی شوند اغلب در بزگسالی دچار سرد مزاجی می شوند
>  فروید ثابت کرد که سرکوب امیال جنسی باعث بیماری های روانی می شود
> تاکنون هیچ گونه ضرری به طور مستقیم برای خود ارضایی ثابت نشده است ( این چیز هایی که شما مشاهده می کنید همه در اثر دیدتان به خود ارضایی است، فقط باید دیدتون رو عوض کنید)
> شما 18 سالتون هست ، نه اصلا 23 سالتون هست به نظر خودتون، با عقلتون بسنجید درسته که الان برید ازدواج کنید؟ تعداد زیادی از این ازدواج های کم سن و سالی دیدم که عاقبتی جز جدایی نداشته، یک روز برید دم در دادگاه تا خودتون ببینید وضعیت رو !
> یک میمون، یک گراز ، یک الاغ، یک ... وقتی به سن بلوغ می رسد به سرعت به دنبال جنس مخالفی می گردد تا جفت گیری کند اما شما چطور این حق را از خودتان می گیرید؟! این جسم بیچاره هم حق دارد چرا آن را آزار می دهید؟
> ...


بهترین و علمی ترین پاسخ رو شما دادید.
نیاز جنسی یکی از نیازهای اولیه و اساسی هر فرد بالغیه و باید در حد معقول بهش توجه بشه وگرنه منجر به انواع بیماری های روانی میشه.
خودارضایی در حد هفته ای یک الی سه بار هیچ مشکلی برای هیچکسی ایجاد نکرده و نمیکنه و بلکه بعضا لازم هم هست. پس اگه بیشتر از اینه سعی کنید کمش کنید و اگه در همین حده که جای نگرانی و پشیمانی و احساس گناه نیست.

----------


## a.z.s

برای انهدام یک تمدن سه چیز را باید منهدم کرد؛

اول خانواده
دوم نظام آموزشی
و سوم الگوها
برای اولی منزلت زن را باید شکست.
برای دومی منزلت معلم.
و برای سومی منزلت بزرگان و اسطوره ها.
.

----------


## Amsterdam

از جواب بالایی شاخ دراوردم 
خوبه دیگه به جا اینکه جوونارو تشویق کنن به کنترل کردن خودشون تشویق میکنن به گناه 
خودارضایی مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه ؟!! یاخدا 
نمیدونم ..حتمن دکترا اشتباه میگن که ضرر داره ! 
این همه ادم کنترل کردن خودشونو ..بقیه هم روش 
درضمن الگوی ما مگه اروپاس ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## yasintabriz

> از جواب بالایی شاخ دراوردم 
> خوبه دیگه به جا اینکه جوونارو تشویق کنن به کنترل کردن خودشون تشویق میکنن به گناه 
> خودارضایی مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه ؟!! یاخدا 
> نمیدونم ..حتمن دکترا اشتباه میگن که ضرر داره ! 
> این همه ادم کنترل کردن خودشونو ..بقیه هم روش 
> درضمن الگوی ما مگه اروپاس ؟


به اصطلاح {دانشمند} هایی که میگی یا پژوهشگرنما هستن یا اینکه با پیش زمینه قبلی(ینی حرام بودن در دین) قضاوت میکنن. 
اگه مقالات معتبر علمی رو ملاک بگیری میبینی که تاثیر مخربی نداره. اینکه به درس میتونه لطمه بزنه درسته ولی هرچیزی اگه از حدش خارج بشه و افراطی بشه مضره. ینی شما اگه بیش از حد ورزش کنید هم به درستون لطمه وارد میشه ولی این دلیل نمیشه که ورزش ضرر داره
البته این از نظر علمی هستش. اگه شما دینتون اسلامه باید احکامشو رعایت کنید چه توجیه علمی داشته باشه چه نداشته باشه

----------


## Farhadmed96

داداچ خودارضایی ی شبه نیومده ک ی شبه با قسم و ..از بین بره
تفکرت عوض کن و درست بخون و کم کم کاتهش بده مقدار عادتت
بدن تو همونطور ک به غذا و اب نیاز داره نیاز جنسیم داره و این سن اوج نیازته
سعی نکن سرکوبش کنی و همچنین سعی نکن اونقد غرق و مشغولش شی ک زندگیت مختل کنه
کم کم عاشق درس شو تا چیزا دیگ از زندگیت رخت ببنده
فقط این بدون هیچ معجزه ای وجود نداره الا معجزه تغییر تدریبجی
موفق باشی

----------


## Farhadmed96

> به اصطلاح {دانشمند} هایی که میگی یا پژوهشگرنما هستن یا اینکه با پیش زمینه قبلی(ینی حرام بودن در دین) قضاوت میکنن. 
> اگه مقالات معتبر علمی رو ملاک بگیری میبینی که تاثیر مخربی نداره. اینکه به درس میتونه لطمه بزنه درسته ولی هرچیزی اگه از حدش خارج بشه و افراطی بشه مضره. ینی شما اگه بیش از حد ورزش کنید هم به درستون لطمه وارد میشه ولی این دلیل نمیشه که ورزش ضرر داره
> البته این از نظر علمی هستش. اگه شما دینتون اسلامه باید احکامشو رعایت کنید چه توجیه علمی داشته باشه چه نداشته باشه


هنوز
هیچ پزشک متخصص و غیر مذهبی تایید نکرده ک ضرر داره
هیچ ضرری نداره ب شرطی ک زندگی مختل نکنه
مثلا ما غذا میخوریم حرام ک نیس نیاز ولی اگ زیاد بخوریم هم نفخ میش و هم بافت چربی!!

----------


## Amsterdam

> به اصطلاح {دانشمند} هایی که میگی یا پژوهشگرنما هستن یا اینکه با پیش زمینه قبلی(ینی حرام بودن در دین) قضاوت میکنن. 
> اگه مقالات معتبر علمی رو ملاک بگیری میبینی که تاثیر مخربی نداره. اینکه به درس میتونه لطمه بزنه درسته ولی هرچیزی اگه از حدش خارج بشه و افراطی بشه مضره. ینی شما اگه بیش از حد ورزش کنید هم به درستون لطمه وارد میشه ولی این دلیل نمیشه که ورزش ضرر داره
> البته این از نظر علمی هستش. اگه شما دینتون اسلامه باید احکامشو رعایت کنید چه توجیه علمی داشته باشه چه نداشته باشه


مرسی از نظرتون ..حرفی که زدید درسته 
ولی مگه ضرر فقط در رابطه با درسه 
مشکل اینه که خیلیا که شرو کردن ترک که نکردن هیچی توش غرق شدن ...اگه این راه درست و کاملن بی ضرر بود دیگه ازدواج چیه ...همه همین کارو میکردن 
از لحاظ دین هم درسته نباید این کارو کرد و بهترین راه کنترل کردنه 
من تعجب میکنم به عده بدون توجه به دین این حرفا رو به خورد بقیه میدن !

----------


## Amsterdam

> به نظر من این که بیایم خودمونو محدود به یه دین کنیم، دکمه ی تفکر مغزمونو آف کنیم و هر چی اون دین میگه چه توجیه علمی داشته باشه و چه نه بپذیریم، این ینی هویتی برا خودمون قائل نیستیم، چرا نمی خوایم قبول کنیم همه ی تعالیم هیچ دینی درست نیست، همه شون می تونن ایراد داشته باشن، چون همه شون ساخته ی ذهن بشرن و بشر هیچ وقت کامل نبوده و نخواهد بود...


اوه اوه ...بهتره بحث رو تموم کنیم تا بجاهای باریک نرسیده 
فقط همین یه جمله.. تعالیم هیچ دینی درست نیس ؟ حتی اسلام ؟ 
من دیگه حرفی ندارم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amsterdam

> من از این حکم دفاع نکردم! ولی عوامل محیطی زیادی باعث میشه که از یک تفریح یا رفع نیاز تبدیل بشه به اعتیاد.
> 
> منم همینو گفتم. خیلی از حرفایی که به خوردمون میدن تخیلات ذهنیه
> 
> ضرر جسمی هم نداره. توضیح بیشتر شاید واسم دردسر بشه ولی در همین حد کافیه بدونی که اعتیاد به یه چیز مثل این بهتر از ازدواج زودهنگام و بدعاقبته که علاوه بر خودت یه نفر دیگه رو هم بدبخت کنی. درضمن ضرر جسمی نداره. 
> از تفکرات قرون وسطایی این بود که این کار باعث میشه کف دستت مو در بیاد! یا کور بشی! حالا آپدیت شده ی اینارو به عنوان {تحقیقات دانشمندان} ارائه میکنن


خب گفتن ضرراش اثبات نشده !
ینی معلوم نیس ضرر داره یا نه 
پس این خوبه که ادم چیزیو که پزشکاهم نمیدونن به بقیه پیشنهاد نده !

----------


## muhammad

> به نظر من این که بیایم خودمونو محدود به یه دین کنیم، دکمه ی تفکر مغزمونو آف کنیم و هر چی اون دین میگه چه توجیه علمی داشته باشه و چه نه بپذیریم، این ینی هویتی برا خودمون قائل نیستیم، چرا نمی خوایم قبول کنیم همه ی تعالیم هیچ دینی درست نیست، همه شون می تونن ایراد داشته باشن، چون همه شون ساخته ی ذهن بشرن و بشر هیچ وقت کامل نبوده و نخواهد بود...


شما که ادای روشنفکرنماها رو درمیاری حق نداری به همین راحتی به دیانت اسلام توهین کنی. شما اگه اتئیستی واسه خودت باش بجای توهین بیاید نقد کنید هر چند اسلاف شما هم همین راه رو در پیش گرفتن ولی از این رویاروی عاجز شدن.

----------


## Farhadmed96

> از جواب بالایی شاخ دراوردم 
> خوبه دیگه به جا اینکه جوونارو تشویق کنن به کنترل کردن خودشون تشویق میکنن به گناه 
> خودارضایی مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه ؟!! یاخدا 
> نمیدونم ..حتمن دکترا اشتباه میگن که ضرر داره ! 
> این همه ادم کنترل کردن خودشونو ..بقیه هم روش 
> درضمن الگوی ما مگه اروپاس ؟


وختی
تمام پیشرفتها و اختراعا و ارتباطا و حمل و نقل مدیون اروپاییم بایدم الگو ما اروپا باشه
چون اونا با عقلشون زندگی میکنن ما با عقل ی نفر برای صد نسل متمادی ب یک روش!

----------


## Amsterdam

> وختی
> تمام پیشرفتها و اختراعا و ارتباطا و حمل و نقل مدیون اروپاییم بایدم الگو ما اروپا باشه
> چون اونا با عقلشون زندگی میکنن ما با عقل ی نفر برای صد نسل متمادی ب یک روش!


منظورتون از اون یه نفر کیه ؟ 
امیدوارم اون طور که فکر کردم نباشه!

----------


## Farhadmed96

> شما که ادای روشنفکرنماها رو درمیاری حق نداری به همین راحتی به دیانت اسلام توهین کنی. شما اگه اتئیستی واسه خودت باش بجای توهین بیاید نقد کنید هر چند اسلاف شما هم همین راه رو در پیش گرفتن ولی از این رویاروی عاجز شدن.


بحث
ب جایی نمیرسه
شما اگ خودارضایی گناه میدونی بگو اسلام گفته حرامه و من بر اساس دینم عمل میکنم
ولی این حق نداری ک بگی پزشکان مطرح اروپایی ثابت کردن ک حرامه مثال زدم ن اینکه شما همچین چیزی گفتی
این بدون اعتقاد هرکس محترمه تا چه موقع؟
تا موقعی که ن تبلیغش کنه نه کسی مجبور ب پذیرشش کنه!
موفق باشی

----------


## yasintabriz

> والا گفتن چون اون زمان مرد نون اور خونوداه بوده 
> این درسته ولی الان زناهم نون اور هستن !


ببخشیدا ولی مرد که با بیضه نون نمیاره. لطفا توجیه نکن. اگه قبول داری دین رو نظرت محترمه ولی دلیل تراشی بیشتر از اینکه کسای دیگه رو قانع کنه اونارو دور میکنه از دینی که ازش دفاع میکنی

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

دوستان اگه میشه لطف کنین نقل قول هایی که از من کردین پاک کنین، متاسفانه اینجا ایرانه و نمیشه در مورد بعضی چیزا آزادانه و دوستانه بحث کرد، برام دردسر میشه، مرسی...

----------


## Farhadmed96

> دوستان اگه میشه لطف کنین نقل قول هایی که از من کردین پاک کنین، متاسفانه اینجا ایرانه و نمیشه در مورد بعضی چیزا آزادانه و دوستانه بحث کرد، برام دردسر میشه، مرسی...


ایران
ازادترین کشور دنیاس و برپایه ازادترین دین بنا شظده
دیگ از چی میترسی؟
ازادی بیان فراوان یکم ازادی بعد بیان ضعیف ک اونم مشکلی نیس

----------


## Farhadmed96

> ببخشیدا ولی مرد که با بیضه نون نمیاره. لطفا توجیه نکن. اگه قبول داری دین رو نظرت محترمه ولی دلیل تراشی بیشتر از اینکه کسای دیگه رو قانع کنه اونارو دور میکنه از دینی که ازش دفاع میکنی


هرگز
برا فهموندن مطلبی ب کسی ک از قبل از بحث نفهمیدن ترجیح داده سعی نکن ک سودی نداره :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Amsterdam

یاسین ببخشید نمیتونم نقل بگیرم باز سرعت نتم اومد پایین 
اگه دقت کرده باشی نوشتم " گفتن" 
من توجیه نمیکنم واس خودمم سواله 
ولی اگه اشتباه نکنم این قضیه دیه سخن امام صادق بوده 
ومن و تو در حدی نیستیم که احکام اسلام رو زیر سوال ببریم !

----------


## Amsterdam

فرهاد ..من اماده نشدم که چیزیو نفهمم 
پاسخم هم واضح بود
من و شما در حدی نیستیم که احکام اسلام رو زیر سوال ببریم 
بهتره ادای روشن فکرارو درنیارید

----------


## amirdostaneh

> یاسین ببخشید نمیتونم نقل بگیرم باز سرعت نتم اومد پایین 
> اگه دقت کرده باشی نوشتم " گفتن" 
> من توجیه نمیکنم واس خودمم سواله 
> ولی اگه اشتباه نکنم این قضیه دیه سخن امام صادق بوده 
> ومن و تو در حدی نیستیم که احکام اسلام رو زیر سوال ببریم !


من واست نقل میگیرم



> ببخشیدا ولی مرد که با بیضه نون نمیاره. لطفا  توجیه نکن. اگه قبول داری دین رو نظرت محترمه ولی دلیل تراشی بیشتر از  اینکه کسای دیگه رو قانع کنه اونارو دور میکنه از دینی که ازش دفاع  میکنی


منم نظر خودمو میگم

به نظرم کسی علتشو نمیدونه و حتما بعد ها مشخص میشه

----------


## yasintabriz

> من واست نقل میگیرم
> 
> 
> منم نظر خودمو میگم
> 
> به نظرم کسی علتشو نمیدونه و حتما بعد ها مشخص میشه


_One of the things that is wrong with religion is  that it teaches us to be satisfied with answers which are not really  answers at all
نقل از داوکینز بود. اگه به چیزی یقین داری ینی همه چیشو بدون قید و شرط پذیرفتی واسه همین قابل تصور نیست برات زیر سوال رفتنش. بحث تموم
_

----------


## Amsterdam

اون تفکر داوکینزه 
نه تفکر من !

----------


## Lovelife

به طور کلی دیه از بین بردن حس های مختلف اندازه دیه کامل هست میتونید ببینید:
http://www.isna.ir/news/91011904104/...مل-دارد
http://www.isna.ir/news/91012004765/...مل-دارد
قوای تناسلی هم یه چیزی مشابه هست

حالا این که بطور کلی دیه مرد بیشتر از زنه علتش برمیکرده به این که وقتی زن خونه بمیره مرد میمونه
مرد میتونه گلیمشو از آب بکشه بیرون ولی اگه مرد خونه بمیره باید زن بیشتر پول بگیره تا بتونه زندگی کنه

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> احکام اسلام نفلی است نه عقلی. کاری به نظرم من و امثال شما نداره. مطمئن باشید که احکام الهی هم هیچ وقت به ضرر ادمی نبوده و نخواهد بود. در طول زمان اثبات شده س.


ARE U OK?
هر جا پیامبرا پاشون رو گذاشتن اخرش به گند کشیدن.  خاور میانه رو نگا کن . مثل صفحه حوادثه. 120k  هم پیغمبر اومده مثلا
کجای دین مفید بوده؟  الان امریکا توش یه پیغمبرم نیست قدرت جهانیه. ما چی؟ یمن عراق و افغانستان و و و و ؟ اونا چی؟
اون زمان اعراب  با زرو شمشیر مسلمونمون کردن هنوزم توش گیر کردیم 
 بله اسلام خوبه. زمانی که به روابط فردی افراد  محدود بشه. نه قدرت  رو بدی دست  4 تا تندرو مسلمون :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Amsterdam

دوست عزیز لدفن توهین نکن 
همون اروپاییا بیشتر به دینشون پایبندن تا ماها

----------


## Amsterdam

muhammad  مرسی داداش 
جواب خیلی خوبی دادی 
من که واقن بهم ریختم ...
بچه ها لدفن بحثو تموم کنید 
میدونم به جایی نمیرسه تهش دعوا میشه 
چیزیو که به نفع ماست رو فقط خدا میدونه نه کسی دیگه ای 
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Farhadmed96

من
ن دبن ستیزم ن نژادپرست
ولی شما حاصل۱۴۰۰سال دین مقدس برا من بگو و من حاصل۲۰۰سال خدمات اروپا ب بشر!

----------


## Farhadmed96

شما میگی امریکا ب عثمانی جزیه میداد و این افتخار میدونی ک حکومت اسلامی بزور جزیه گرفته!!!
کشورها پیشرفته نون عقلشون میخورن کشورا مستعمر هم نون حماقتشون

----------


## amirdostaneh

harfaton jalebe alan be nazareton eslam to iran nabod alan ma inja bodim bikhiyal baba

 havades tabas , khoram shahr wa gheyre

be ghol ye nafar age to iran eslam nabod mardom ham dige ro mikhordan yani be manaye kamel mikhordan

in be farhang bar migarde chera chon to oropa negah koni ham saye hamsaye ro nemishnase

yani har kas kalash to kare khodeshe wali to inja yaro khabar on sare shahro dare

----------


## Amsterdam

ببخشیدا ولی همین اروپایی ها هم دین دارن 
اونا به دینشون پایبندن ...یه توهین کن به دینشون به اعتقادشون ببین لهت میکنن یا نه 
وقتی این طوری به اسلام توهین کنید جوابی نیس که بهتون داده شه 
راستی به قدمت کشورام نیگا کنید 
مثلن امریکا وایران تو یه سال درست نشدن که تغییراتشونو مقایسه کنید !

----------


## ZAPATA

درس و تست و کتاباتون مهم ترنا ... 
........
ان شاء الله دانشگاه رو قبول شین .... به حد کافی بعدش هم فرصتش هست ... هم استادش هست ....... حسابی میتونین در مورد دین و اسلام بحث کنید و به سر و کله هم بزنین .... ! ..... اگه هم احیانن پاتون به دانشکده الهیات باز شد، دیگه اون جا به شکل اصولی و عقلانی میتونید این بحثارو پیش ببرید ...
..................
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## ZAPATA

یه مرزی هست ... به اسم ..... حق پذیری ..... تا یه نفر حاضر به عبور از این مرز نشه هر حرفی واسش آب در هاونگ کوبیدنه !
...................
آدم به خواب رفته رو میشه بیدار کرد
به خواب زده رو، هرگز !
...........................
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (94): اینارو ولش کن
چرا تشکرایی ک میشه نمیاد برام؟

----------


## amirdostaneh

> برید یه سوره مثل قران بیارید
> بحث بیضه میکنن برا من


معلم عربی پارسالمون میگفت یه سوره گفتن

الفیل مالفیل لهو خرطوم الطویل 

خخخخ

----------


## _lily_

اصن به اواتارت نمیخوره اهل دل باشی  :Yahoo (4): 
دور از شوخی فقط میشه گف : آخی : (

----------


## Dr.AmirHosein

> ARE U OK?
> هر جا پیامبرا پاشون رو گذاشتن اخرش به گند کشیدن.  خاور میانه رو نگا کن . مثل صفحه حوادثه. 120k  هم پیغمبر اومده مثلا
> کجای دین مفید بوده؟  الان امریکا توش یه پیغمبرم نیست قدرت جهانیه. ما چی؟ یمن عراق و افغانستان و و و و ؟ اونا چی؟
> اون زمان اعراب  با زرو شمشیر مسلمونمون کردن هنوزم توش گیر کردیم 
>  بله اسلام خوبه. زمانی که به روابط فردی افراد  محدود بشه. نه قدرت  رو بدی دست  4 تا تندرو مسلمون


برادر...جان کلام!!هیچ کس و هیچ قدرتی نمیتونه به یه ایرانی وانمودکنه این کاروبکن یا به قول شما هاکه مختون باحرفای چندتا اسراعیلی پرشده که هزارو400سال پیش اعراب اومدن تو خونه هرایرانی باشمشیر بالاسرمون واسادن نمازبخونیم...

----------


## meyc93

انصافا اون داستان بیضه رو هروقت تو قران اومده بود جو بدین....
یا خودمونیم مثلن داستان صیغه!!!!

----------


## dr.hasti

*اختلاس
ربا
احتکار
رشوه
پارتی بازی
دزدی
کم کاری
وعده ی دروغ
فساد اخلاقی
بی مسئولیتی و عدم تعهد و هزار تا از این جنس عوامل که این بلا رو سر مملکت اورده
کدومش توی اسلام تایید شده؟کدومش از طرف اسلام معرفی شده؟
اصلا چند درصد قوانین اسلام توی ایران به طور کامل اجرا میشه؟
ما خودمون چقدر مسلمان واقعی هستیم؟
چند نفر خمس و زکاتشونو میدن؟ چند درصد مردم به قوانین احترام میذارن ؟اصلا قوانین اسلامی هیچی...ما تو رعایت قانون راهنمایی رانندگی که تو همون کشورهای اروپایی خیلی بهش توجه میشه موندیم...چند درصدمون به جای خود خواهی به فکر هم نوعمون هم هستیم؟چند درصدمون حاشیه نداریم؟ چند درصدمون از زمانمون به نحو احسن استفاده می کنیم؟

مملکت با قانون ساخته نمیشه...با عمل مردمش ساخته میشه...

اکثر این بلاهایی که تو خاور میانه هست مسببش کیا هستن؟ جز گروهک های تروریستی؟
خب این گروهک ها از طرف کیا ایجاد شدن؟ از طرف کیا تقویت میشن؟
از طرف همون ابر قدرت های جهانی به اضافه ی عربستانی ک دست وهابی هاست...و سنگ غربو به سینه میزنه

ایران تو 90 درصد مواقع فقط اسم اسلام رو به دوش میکشه

و یه عده هرچی مشکل و بدبختیه سر همین اسلام خالی میکنن.*

----------

